# Oh! The Humanity!



## Big Don (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh! The Humanity!


----------



## Big Don (Feb 11, 2008)

> "I've pulled out a lot of vehicles," he said. "But that's the first wiener I've ever pulled out."


 Something about this quote...


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Something about this quote...


:jaw-dropping::roflmao:


----------



## shudokan-RN (Feb 11, 2008)

Iso needed that !!

thanks
Marci


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 11, 2008)

I laughed my *** off reading that!  Whoever wrote that article was certainly having fun with words!  That was hilarious.


----------



## grydth (Feb 11, 2008)

Don - you're on a roll......


----------



## Big Don (Feb 11, 2008)

grydth said:


> Don - you're on a roll......


Hey! are you calling me a wiener?


----------



## tellner (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Big Don (Feb 12, 2008)

tellner said:


>


THAT! I looked for that!


----------

